# RIYADH | King Abdullah Endowment Tower | +200m | 60 fl | U/C



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)

jh1 said:


> we already have a separate thread for the biggest tower in this project ( King Abdullah Tower ) , but this thread is for the whole project which comprise of 11 separate buildings / towers , so here we go :
> 
> ==============
> 
> ...





mmyymm said:


> Al-Rashid signs SR1.6bn contract for King Saud University
> The local Al-Rashid Trading & Contracting Company has signed a SR1.6bn ($427m) contract for a housing project at King Saud University.
> In January the firm received a letter of intent from the client, King Saud University, for the construction of 12 buildings of 10 storeys in height, along with 403 villas and site development work.
> 
> ...


The High Commission Of The Development Of Riyadh discuss last night this project and agreed on it by prince Sattam Bin Abdul Azeez for
# 2 Hotels 
# 2 Howsing Towers
# 5 highrises for offices 
# Commersial center
# Medical Center

http://www.arriyadh.com/ar/Content/g...ng.doc_cvt.htm




thefreestyler said:


> Binladin begins work at King Saud University
> 
> Construction work has begun on the women's college at King Saud University in Riyadh, following the award of the SR8.8bn ($2.4bn) contract to the local Saudi Binladin Group in December.
> 
> ...





jh1 said:


> a mall .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jh1 said:


> http://www.ksu.edu.sa/News/Pages/news02_16_02_2009.aspx
> 
> This was stated by the Director of King Saud University Dr. Abdullah bin Abdul Rahman Al Othman who expressed on behalf of all staff of the University his thanks and gratitude to the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques - the patron of science and scientists for this kind parental gesture.
> Dr. Al-Othman added that the support of the Saudi rulers to the strategic projects of the University reflects the close follow up of whatever serves the development and reform in line with the fact that the support of higher education is the basis of any progress that we all looking for and through which we can achieve the prosperity of our country. He noted that such support represents a historic shift in the development process of King Saud University.
> ...




















50 million R.S was donated for the project by a saudi business man




jh1 said:


> this morning *( 26 March 2010 )* :





jh1 said:


> taken today :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Middle-Island (Apr 30, 2003)

Not my personal favorite on color, but a nice design. Strung out but certainly huge project.


----------



## nickadam31 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the KING SAUD UNIVERSITY ENDOWMENT pictures.


----------



## ellowz (Mar 24, 2011)

horrible colours, great design


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Stunning


----------



## sakai (Feb 25, 2009)

looks nice what's the poop looking brown shit


----------



## Persi (Jan 1, 2010)

Love it.


----------



## برهووم (Jul 21, 2010)

please can I see new update because I am in USA


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Me too the project looks super


----------



## DIP Diario (Jan 18, 2012)

A great project, looks good.
how are the construction work?, no pictures?


----------



## ynouelati (Jun 17, 2012)

today I passed by the project area and they didn't start anything yet? even the other tower are going well, any info regarding that?


----------



## PoetraDaerah (Jul 4, 2010)

Assalamu alaikum,.. great project for riyadh,...


----------



## FXtrader (Oct 27, 2012)

Riyadh is one of the fastest growing Arab cities. Look forward to seeing how it develops.


----------



## doudousouli (Oct 27, 2012)

any news ?  what about the progress ?


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

This project is massive and Riyadh is going crazy with high rise construction at the moment! Crane city!


----------



## D7man (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

trying to figure out what this project is about. the pictures in the first post are all deleted. is this still 200m+ or was the smaller building in the last picture completed and that one is final?


----------

